# Wisdom Teeth Removal



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I got my wisdom teeth out this morning.....I've been bleeding for 4 hours. Probably isnt good 

They said it went well though.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Aww poor beepy.... I hope they gave you some good pills!!! When I got mine out they bled off and on all day. Take care and get some sleep!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

i only have one comment ow [email protected]#%!

i have to agree with boogirl about the pills.

i hate going to the dentist.

i need to get my last two wisdom teeth removed soon myself. but my dentist wont do it. i will have to see an oral surgeon. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I went to an oral surgeon. I didnt get anything strong like vikatin...but the pain isnt that bad, its just the bleeding


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That sucks, beep. 

Did you get your haunt taken down before they did the cutting? If not, you won't feel like doing it tommorrow. 

Get well man.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I did.

I stopped bleeding after 7 hours, but its started up again less than an hour later


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

well cant comment as I still have mine, but I hope ur doing ok and the bleeding stops.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

It stopped for a while now. I got to have some soup and toast too. It was good since I hadnt eaten in 18 hours!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your pain. Every day gets better. Good luck.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Soon me, too. I'm feelin you vicariously, man!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh man, I feel your pain, just take it easy!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

So I started my percocet today....LOL I almost passed out an hour later. My body cant handle such high caliber stuff...looks like its back to the extra strength tylenol!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, I had mine out when I was about 22. They were so badly impacted that the doc had to literally chisel them out. I woke up from the anesthesia while he was hammering away, and his eyes about popped. I think he was afraid that I was going to jump out of the chair or something. I remember thinking that I don't want this guy to get scared and screw up, not while he's got a damn chisel in my mouth, so I closed my eyes. Eventually I went back under; never felt a thing. Until I woke up, that is...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been putting off going... My wife wants me to go, but I don't relish surgery.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Take it easy.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Owww! Hurts just thinking about it. You have my sympathies Beepem. On a secondary note, why don't we REALLY scare the crap outta the kids next year, instead of ghosts and cemeterys, let's all do dentist office displays....the horror!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I feel for ya!! I went to the dentist cause my jaw was aching and thought I would need to have mine removed but NO! I was born without them *HUGE grin* yup I will never go through that pain. left handed and no wisdom teeth, they say I am rare *smile*
I hope you feel better soon! poor baby!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I was born with only 2 Yipeee, and the top ones at that so no side effects. 

BEEP Keep your tongue out of the groves, if you pop out the bloody sac your in for a world of pain. Trust me, my hubby got what you call, dry socket and it sucks, happens mostly on the bottom from what I am told because of eating and tonguing.... 

Hope your feeling better! Sleep lots and take advantage of daytime tele.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

holy smokes, that was a while ago.. hope your better now LOL


----------

